# Can someone explain this Coca-Cola Bottle Chart?



## BobClark (Jul 22, 2012)

> (Reference the list below with the one above).
> 
> Blank = Relatively Common
> S = Scarce (20-100 known)
> ...


 
 I recently stumbled upon quite a collection of bottles from all over. Including Lowell and Boston. After looking at the Massachusetts chart, I am wondering what the numbers/letters mean at the top row? I see 1016, 1023, D, 6, 6 1/2. Could someone please elaborate on that? Thanks!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 22, 2012)

1915........it's on the bottle. Look at the waist.
 1923........ ditto
 patn'd D
 6oz.
 6 1/2 oz.

 The refer to the patent dates and sizes of bottles.

 Don't know much about Cokes or bottles huh?

 Someone will be here to claify it for you soon.


----------



## BobClark (Jul 22, 2012)

Started my interest today my friend. I think Im progressing at a good pace. Thank you for that information!


----------



## BobClark (Jul 22, 2012)

Follow Up: Either Im blind or missing something here. Im looking at a Lowell, Mass 1951-58 bottle and the only other numbers I can see on the waist are 72-35. And the letter L center on the bottom of the bottle


----------



## jpoland13 (Jul 31, 2012)

OK.  there are 5 types of 6-6 1/2 ounce embossed hobbleskirt Coke bottles.  These are listed across the top of the page.  These are 1915, 1923, Pat. D, 6 ounce Registered in US patent office, and 6 1/2 ounce Registered in US patent office.  These designations are right under Coca-Cola at the center of the bottle. 2/3 of the way down at the narrow point on the bottle will be a mold number, a makers mark (on the older bottles) and a date.  The newer bottles have the makers mark on the bottom center of the bottle inside the city/state.  Sometimes these numbers can be really hard to read.  If your Lowell is a 6 ounce Registered in US patent office bottle the numbers you are looking at are probably 72 (mold Number) and 55 (date).  The L on the bottom would be for Laurens Glass Works.  Hope this helps.


----------



## mgardziella (Jul 31, 2012)

What chart is that? Can you show a picture of page 85? (the rest of the Michigan Cokes)


----------



## jays emporium (Jul 31, 2012)

That is from Bill Porter's Coca Cola bottle checklist book.  He has the current edition #3 for sale for about $20.  It is very helpful in identifying which hobble skirt Coke bottles are common to rare.
 Jay


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  mgardziella
> 
> What chart is that? Can you show a picture of page 85? (the rest of the Michigan Cokes)


 

 The page shown was 34 not 84. Here is page 35 showing the rest of the Michigan bottles.


----------



## hunting262 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey I'm from the grand rapids area In Michigan Cool to see it lIsted there


----------

